# Rebuilt 695 for $700 from SW?



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

The manager at my local SW store has a rebuilt 695 for $700. I dont really have an extra $700, but kinda feel its a good deal and maybe I should go for it. Does that sound like a good price or nothing really special?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Woodland said:


> The manager at my local SW store has a rebuilt 695 for $700. I dont really have an extra $700, but kinda feel its a good deal and maybe I should go for it. Does that sound like a good price or nothing really special?


Its only a good deal if you need it. Sounds like a fair price.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Is it just the pump or a complete set with hose + gun?

$700 is reasonable for just the pump...If it includes a 50' hose and a silver gun,now you're talking!...If a highboy, even better.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Its a highboy with 50' hose and a contractor gun. Its not something I need at the moment, but all I have for now is a 395. I will have some NC interiors to wall out this fall and also have been bidding a couple repaints on tilt up with elastomeric so it could come in handy eventually. On the other hand, I am also trying to stack as much $$$$ as possible for winter.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Don't spend money on things you don't _need_ Mike. You already knew this when you posted here.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Woodland said:


> Its a highboy with 50' hose and a contractor gun. Its not something I need at the moment, but all I have for now is a 395. I will have some NC interiors to wall out this fall and also have been bidding a couple repaints on tilt up with elastomeric so it could come in handy eventually. On the other hand, I am also trying to stack as much $$$$ as possible for winter.


Worst case scenario is you flip it and make a few hundy. ...Do the deal....New they are $2500 around here....Just sell the 395 or keep it as a backup...Ideally you keep the lightweight 395 for the small jobs...The 695 is quite the beast and a must for elasto spraying.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

JoseyWales said:


> Worst case scenario is you flip it and make a few hundy. ...Do the deal....New they are $2500 around here....Just sell the 395 or keep it as a backup...Ideally you keep the lightweight 395 for the small jobs...The 695 is quite the beast and a must for elasto spraying.


 Yeah, its nice to have a spare. Plus it would also be nice to be able to go back to running 150' on exteriors :thumbup: Im gonna go for it.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Ill give you 800$ if you ship it to Canada!!!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

It is a good deal but if you don't need it it is a waste of money.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

what do they mean by rebuilt. has the sleeve and the piston been replaced or has it just been repacked. how old is it, the circuit board for that unit is about $500.00 and has a warranty life of 4 years and the motor is 10 years


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I know it has a new piston, sleeve, etc. Not sure about the circuit board. Im still undecided if Im going to get it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Woodland said:


> I know it has a new piston, sleeve, etc. Not sure about the circuit board. Im still undecided if Im going to get it.


I am a big 695 fan and have one in the van and one in the garage space and if you need it I say go for it but winter will be upon us before we know it and if it is a luxury then keep the bills in the pocket and take your boy to a water park instead.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Ill give you 800$ if you ship it to Canada!!!


Strathroy is the closest I could get it to you in Canada. Maybe London if we go for a couple beers


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> I am a big 695 fan and have one in the van and one in the garage space and if you need it I say go for it but winter will be upon us before we know it and if it is a luxury then keep the bills in the pocket and take your boy to a water park instead.


Some of the best advice I've ever heard! :thumbup:


----------

